# Longest Firebird Recording



## MichaWeinst (May 2, 2018)

Does anybody know which complete recording of Stravinsky's Firebird (complete 1910 ballet) is the longest? Thanks.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A very difficult question, since there are many recordings, including some we rarely hear about, also some more provincial ones with less agile orchestras.
Here are a selection of them
https://www.discogs.com/Stravinsky-...oit-LOiseau-De-Feu-The-Firebird/master/431004

Colin Davis and Dutoit are both around 46:35 ... there are probably slower ones too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> A very difficult question, since there are many recordings, including some we rarely hear about, also some more provincial ones with less agile orchestras.
> Here are a selection of them
> https://www.discogs.com/Stravinsky-...oit-LOiseau-De-Feu-The-Firebird/master/431004
> 
> Colin Davis and Dutoit are both around 46:35 ... there are probably slower ones too.


Did Celi record it? If so that will be the longest. I'd guess about 30 minutes longer than anyone else. :devil:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Only the suite, and it´s among the DG recordings, so it is lively.

Klemperer or Böhm didn´t do any either.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Haitink's account on Philips weighs in at about 50 minutes - I thought that would have been slightly longer than usual for the work.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Kitajenko's recording with the Danish NRSO on Chandos is timed at 53:14.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The longest version of the 1910 score I have is Ansermet's 1968 recording with the New Philharmonia Orchestra which clocks in at 48:00. It's hard to imagine a longer version than the Kitajenko referred to above if that runs for another 5 minutes.


----------

